# Comunicacion PC ADC080X



## Ingeniero César Barrios (Abr 29, 2007)

Una pregunta para un digitalizador de voz que hice, donde se ve la salida con unos leds, como hacer que la salida del ADC080X (en este caso ADC0804) este conectada al computador para luego programar la adqusicion de datos y porque no reproducir los datos adquiridos en .wav.

Les agradezco mucho su respuesta ya que en muchos proyectos me gustaria por lo menos saber como es la interfaz entre el ADC0804 y el PC


----------



## Elvic (Abr 29, 2007)

hola * Ingeniero César Barrios*

bueno eso de adquirir datos de voz por medio del adc0804 nunca se ma habia ocurrido pues me parecen muy pocos bits los que maneja y la velocidad "eso creo yo"

en fin para la voz la puedes hacer directamente con la trargeta de sonido del PC y con matlab procesas los archivos .wav que grabes.

bien también existen CI para estas aplicaciones de sintetizar audio,

pero para la adquisición de datos puedes ver o buscar adquisición de datos puerto paralelo

http://www.anser.com.ar/puerto_paralelo.htm
ya sea lenguaje C, matlab, labview.

suerT


----------

